# Satin finish for curly English walnut



## Fprodget (Oct 22, 2013)

I am working on a mantle out of English walnut. I do not want it to get much darker than it is with no finish. I also do not want any gloss.....preferring a satin sheen. 

What would be some good choices for the finish?


----------



## GrahamUK (Aug 13, 2009)

*Colron wax*



Fprodget said:


> I am working on a mantle out of English walnut. I do not want it to get much darker than it is with no finish. I also do not want any gloss.....preferring a satin sheen.
> 
> What would be some good choices for the finish?


Colron wax would be my choice as the units I have just completed.

I cand the timber down to a very fine finish using a 320 grade paper for the final sand. Follow this with a wipe over of white spirit and one thin coat of good quality satin finish varnish. Once dry, in about 24 hours, I sand it again with 320 grade paper, wipe again with white spirit and apply Colron refined clear wax followed by buffing with a soft cloth when dry.

The varnish lifts the grain, seals the surface, and takes any shine off. The surface of the timber retains its natural grain look and feel, but the varnish and wax give a very hard weraing satin finish.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the products that Graham recommended but there are water clear finishes that will do what you want. Most, if not all the old oil based finishes will give a yellow hue. There are some clear lacquers but they have to be sprayed. The rest are water based.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Water based satin varathane gives a nice low luster finish without darkening the wood.

Gerry


----------



## Fprodget (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will try your ideas on some left overs here in the shop.


----------

